

Embulk – a plugin-based parallel bulk data loader - kazuho
https://github.com/embulk/embulk

======
kazuho
A new product by frsyuki, the original developer of Fluentd / MessagePack.

His presentation slides can be found at
[http://www.slideshare.net/frsyuki/embuk-making-data-
integrat...](http://www.slideshare.net/frsyuki/embuk-making-data-integration-
works-relaxed)

